# my poor cat



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Diesel didn't exactly get his lion cut like planned. I guess vet app't/shots then grooming was too much and he threw a violent fit when they tried to shave him down, usually hes welled behaved at the groomers. He was SOOO pissed off at me. For a while every time got near him he hissed/growled/spit at me. I'll take him back in a few days to try again.

Heres some pics to laugh at:


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol best post EVER


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAHAHAH!! looks like a snauzzer!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Look at the ears in the last shot.........that is one pi**ed cat  If I were you, I'd be on the lookout for little "presents" Diesel may leave around the house - like in your bed, or your clothes


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is the most unusual haircut I've ever seen on a cat! Definitely trend-setting. Go, Diesel!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that cat looks choked!!..i betcha hes saying "stop taking pics of me"


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Look at the ears in the last shot.........that is one pi**ed cat  If I were you, I'd be on the lookout for little "presents" Diesel may leave around the house - like in your bed, or your clothes


LOL ...little presents ...

I remember the Lion haircut ....why all the top view pictures ? 
Too chicken to get down to floor level and take some  LOL I would be too. 
Great post .

Oh and ...awwww poor Diesel ..
bill


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

well, at least they didnt start from the bottom...lol


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Dude the cat has a MULLET (kentucky waterfall, all business in the top and all party in the back ect...)


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, this is hilarious.

I would be angry too if I looked like that. Is the haircut for medical purposes, easy maintenance or just for fun?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Cant stop smiling and laughing.. Im SOOO sorry thanks for sharing,,,, like I said lion cuts I thought were the best but this tops it...


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

im glad you all like it. I hope I can get him back to the groomers soon, I dont think I can stand how silly he looks for much longer. It's his fault he looks so stupid anyways, he should of just let them shave him like he usually does



Atom said:


> lol, this is hilarious.
> 
> I would be angry too if I looked like that. Is the haircut for medical purposes, easy maintenance or just for fun?


I get him groomed because he just has WAY to much fur. he has trouble grooming it all himself and he won't let me brush him either. Hes much happier with no fur. I guess it's kind of for fun too lol


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Gee it gave me a shock when I read your first post. My first and only cat, who died 20 years ago, was called Diesel. Pretty unusual name for a cat (although I guess we both chose it for the same reason, strong purring?  ), so I had to read twice! 

I loved him very much . He had a pretty good cat life I think. Certainly purred an awful lot.

Anyway, thanks for posting this. And your Diesel looks like a beautiful cat.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Gee it gave me a shock when I read your first post. My first and only cat, who died 20 years ago, was called Diesel. Pretty unusual name for a cat (although I guess we both chose it for the same reason, strong purring?  ), so I had to read twice!
> 
> I loved him very much . He had a pretty good cat life I think. Certainly purred an awful lot.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for posting this. And your Diesel looks like a beautiful cat.


awwe   its always tough to loose pets and even after years and years you never ever forget or stop loving them. I've lost 3 cats, Those were the absolute worst days of my life.

Diesel calmed down and decided it was okay to show his face now


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO!!!
Great pics Kaisa!!
I think my cat might be in trouble LOL
Cheers!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

i love the last pic , its like he is saying .. come on try it [email protected]! lol


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

I always thought you shaved the neighbors cat to be cruel.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww...he is gorgeous.

My cat is also very bushy and longhaired. I find matts sometimes even though she gets brushed everyday! I don't think I could bare giving her a lion cut though . Some how I don't think she would not appreciate looking like a boy.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

he is a very handsome looking cat when he's not showing off his silly side.
hope he is feeling better.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stu_H (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome pics of an awesome looking kitty. thanks kaisa.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL!!!
Poor Diesel.
I was just telling my aunt about the lion cut.
I told her to get it done to her cat too.

He was probably pissed that he had to get shots.
I hate shots too!!! 
Then to get shaved, maybe he thought he was getting some surgery done.
ie:
The last time he has shots & got shaved, he woke up with no balls.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

LMAO!! @ Ghostdogg

Diesel is a very handsome boy! Having all that hair cut off is probably very nice in the summer! .. It's his "summer coat"


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, that is hilarious.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

lol thanks guys 

since yesterday hes been the most affectionate and purry i've seen him in a long time. All he wants to do is be snuggled up in my arms or up by my neck. i guess Saturday rrally scared him and hes just glad its over. Little does he know he's going back for his re-try on saturday again. he use to be really good at the groomers, so i hope this bad expeirence didnt ruin it for ever  It could get expensive if he has to be put-out to get shaved


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom said:


> Aww...he is gorgeous.
> 
> My cat is also very bushy and longhaired. I find matts sometimes even though she gets brushed everyday! I don't think I could bare giving her a lion cut though . Some how I don't think she would not appreciate it looking like a boy.


If your kitty is really bushy you would be surpsied that she probably would enjoy being shaved. Especially in the summer. She may hate it for a day but once she gets used to the cool air on her skin she will thank you with lots of love, purrs and snuggles.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Please pray for Diesel or keep him in your thoughts. I just had to rush him to the vet because he threw up a hairball then clear liquids then blood  he seemed fine and was purring and wanted to be held. He didn't seem bothered when i touched around his belly either. There going to keep him there all day for observation and some sort of treatments.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish you and Diesel the best of luck!! 
You're doing the right thing by taking him to the vet ASAP!!


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

oh i hate that feeling of not knowing whats up  been through that so many times with my charlie. My thoughts are with you and prayers with diesel...


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

It is the worst feeling in the world. I've given myself a terrible headache from thinking so much  He's been there since 9am and they haven't called me yet so hopefully he's doing okay.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> LOL!!!
> Poor Diesel.
> I was just telling my aunt about the lion cut.
> I told her to get it done to her cat too.
> ...


HA HA the last time I got shots and shaved I woke up with no balls too ....no wait that wasn't it.


----------

